# Infected ear after ear piercing



## lorrpb (Sep 22, 2011)

What should you use for a complication code and an external cause code for a patient with an infected ear lobe due to ear piercing? I should know this,  but it isn't coming to me.
Thank you!


----------



## SHedden (Mar 24, 2014)

Per previous response 872.10   E920.9?  if complicated

If not complicated 872.01


----------

